# Gas prices set to soar again



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks like we may have another summer of super high gas prices. Going to put a damper on the boating season. Bad enough at the pumps, but the marina thiefs are always .10 to .20 over street price.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*supply and demand*

Yep...looks like the old supply and demand excuse is back in action. We had a $0.30 price jump in Edmonton overnight. Prices were bumped up ten cent towards the weekend, and then again Saturday night. I have studied economics and fully understand the supply and demand relationship, but I have a hard time accepting a 0.35 - 0.45 price jump over the course of a single day when the bastards are making money hand over fist. 

Its almost like legalized extortion...they know we need the gas, and will have to pay whatever the going price is. I'm in the wrong business...anyone need a knee-cap buster?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I know the government is looking at stepping into this thing in the States, not sure what might be happening here at home. I mean, I am all for capatalism but this thing smells. You are right with the overnight hikes. It's like clockwork, especially on long weekends and such. Of course it's been like that for years but never as high as we have seen since the "new" oil crisis.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Marnacious said:


> Looks like we may have another summer of super high gas prices. Going to put a damper on the boating season. Bad enough at the pumps, but the marina thiefs are always .10 to .20 over street price.


Boating is fun. Last summer, we were thinking about getting a little cuddy for this year. But we're pretty adventurous and we kinda figured that we'd be on it every weekend of the summer (maybe even Spring and Fall weekends), up and down rivers and lakes, towing it behing the vehicule wherever we'd be going etc. That could be a lot of (expensive) gas.

Adding to it the cost of winter storage and maintenance and so on, we realized that it would be an expensive *treat* or leisure and we decided not to buy one. I'm not saying that the summer high prices of gas (even more expensive at marinas) alone made us change our minds but it was definetely one of the major factor that influenced our decision.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It's a factor for sure bro. We have had our boat down at the PDPM in St Catharines for 5 seasons. It's a cruiser so once it goes in it stays there until October so we are more or less forced to deal with the marina gas prices. I haul jerry cans down there now and again but when you go away for the weekend or such you are at the mercy of whatever marina you are in. 

I have seen a steady decline in boats at the marina.... and also a lot more boats that are used way more for a patio than a boat. I have always said that when it gets to the point where I go down there and just sit on the boat in the marina, it's time to sell. We actually have people that haul BBQ's, patio sets and frigging patio lights down there... pretty expensive shit for sitting around at the marina. One thing for sure, if you are looking to buy boats, now is the time. People are jumping "ship" and you can get deals.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

cost me 75 bucks to fill up my jeep yesterday.
so much for our roadtrip we had planned for the summer.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...and, big surprise, the oil companies will announce record profits again next january.


----------



## PintoMusic (Feb 5, 2006)

If the price of gas ever jumps past $1.25/litre again, imagine the looks on the faces of those people who are already struggling just to make payments on their Hummer H2's and Dodge Ram Hemis.

It's a good thing I have only four cylinders to feed.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

it's 1.15 here as it is.
lot of good all that oil offshore is.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Last week I filled up for, I believe, $1.20/L for high test. Compared to the prices in Bermuda and Europe its a bargain. However compared to the prices in Dubai and Venezuala its a rip off. Its funny that people will blame the Arabs for the gas prices, claiming the world prices determine what we have to pay here, but when gas is 3 cents a litre in Dubai how does that translate to $1.20 here? And the government still claims hidden gas taxes are not to blame..............


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

My son, who just turned 21 has a 1990 Ford Taurus. He took it off the road about 2 months ago. He is working full time trying to save to go back to school this September. With the cost of insurance and gas he figured he was working 3 weeks a month to have it on the road. He has gone back to walking or the bus. It's a sad situation. When it costs you the over $50.00 to fill a tank and you only work for $8.00 and hour....

Where will it end?


----------



## cbh747 (Feb 11, 2006)

Unfortunately, I don't imagine that it will end. Oil is a finite resource, we use way too much of it and the oil companies are going to cash in while they can.

They win, the government wins, we lose.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I was speaking to a physicist who was in Dubai and they admitted to him that their reserves will run out in 20 years from now. Bring on the electric cars so Ottawa Hydro can take a turn screwing everyone over and give these oil companies a much needed break...............


----------



## cbh747 (Feb 11, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> I was speaking to a physicist who was in Dubai and they admitted to him that their reserves will run out in 20 years from now. Bring on the electric cars so Ottawa Hydro can take a turn screwing everyone over and give these oil companies a much needed break...............


Perfect!!

If their reserves are going to run out in 20 years then the economic viability of getting that oil out of the ground will expire much sooner than that. If it costs two barrels worth of energy to get one barrel out of the ground then you don't do it.

Just think, the United States has about 5% of the world's population and uses about 20% of the world's oil. China is now industrializing like crazy. Won't be long before everyone will want the oil and there won't be enough to go around. That's when it gets nasty.

Something has to happen soon or we will be looking back at buck a litre gas quite nostalgically.

Peak oil is a scary thing.


----------



## Baba Rumraisin (Mar 17, 2006)

*Venus*

The planet Venus is supposedly blessed with an atmosphere consisting mostly of petrochemicals. Anybody know how this came to be? What would it cost to put in a pipeline? Would the locals mind?:confused-smiley-010


----------



## PintoMusic (Feb 5, 2006)

cbh747 said:


> Just think, the United States has about 5% of the world's population and uses about 20% of the world's oil. China is now industrializing like crazy. Won't be long before everyone will want the oil and there won't be enough to go around. That's when it gets nasty.


It has already gotten nasty.









Central Asia (ie: all those former Soviet republics that end in "stan") are floating on oil and natural gas. Some speculate that the whole reason the Taliban was tolerated (until 9/11) is because they demonstrated enough of the stability necessary to run pipelines from Central Asia through Afghanistan and out to the Pakistani coastline. 

And I suppose we don't even need to dicuss Iraq... do we?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...soon we'll all be able to buy an suv or hummer REAL cheap!


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Real Hummers have diesel engines, so real soon you will be able to a poser Hummer real cheap............


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

NEW YORK (Reuters) - Crude oil prices climbed to a record above $71 a barrel Tuesday, extending the all-time trading high set earlier in the session on supply worries in Iran and Nigeria.

Light sweet crude for May delivery, which expires Thursday, touched $71.20 per barrel on the New York Mercantile Exchange (NYMEX), surpassing the previous intraday record of $70.85 set last summer after hurricanes devastated the Gulf Coast. 

The contract was up 80 cents from the record settlement of $70.40 set Monday.

In London, June Brent crude was 40 cents higher at $71.86 after trading as high as $72.20 earlier.

NYMEX May gasoline was up 2.63 cent at $2.196 per gallon, with May heating oil up 0.61 cent at $2.029 a gallon.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

.....


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Yup, those were the good old days. $70 crude works for me, and every taxpayer in Canada, 'cept for Denis Coderre and his "heads up their asses" Liberal friends. Did I really say that?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

WCGill said:


> Yup, those were the good old days. $70 crude works for me, and every taxpayer in Canada, 'cept for Denis Coderre and his "heads up their asses" Liberal friends. Did I really say that?


Hear! Hear!

It makes sense, judging on where he's from.


----------

